# craftsman 32 cc weedwacker



## dan77 (Nov 4, 2006)

I have an older craftsman 32 cc weedwacker. I have gone over ever inch of the exterior and am unable to find a model number. There are some decals that are worn and unreadable. I have had this for around 5 or 6 years. It has a straight shaft and the shaft appears solid unlike the 2 piece ones they sell today. While I'm sure they made other colors mine is green. I am attempting to change the head and for the life of me can't figure it out. I was able to remove the glide plate (what was left of it) There appears to be a small bolt that I am unable to fit any of my sockets to. I had bought a universial replacement head at sears and the package has nuts and one bolt i guess depending on the model and make being worked on. None of these look even remotely like the bolt/nut under mt glide plate. I'm stumped. I know this is limited information but it's all I have. Any suggestions would be welcome. 
Thank You.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Depending on the model it may have left hand threads. You should be able to find a metic socket that you can fit on the nut. Also, an impact wrench helps a lot for those that are stuck on. You should be able to just hold the head and use the impact to remove the nut. Just follow the instruction on the new head to install it... find the right size washer and nut and assemble just like it shows in the instructions.


----------



## dan77 (Nov 4, 2006)

Thank you. I will try your suggestions


----------

